
Google's Eric Schmidt on What the Web Will Look Like in 5 Years - newacc
http://www.nytimes.com/external/readwriteweb/2009/10/27/27readwriteweb-googles-eric-schmidt-on-what-the-web-will-l-68067.html
======
DanielStraight
So far, I've yet to see any accurate popular prediction about technology. I
see no reason to believe this one. Making any prediction about technology is a
surefire way to end up on lists with such gems as "640K (of memory) ought to
be enough for anybody".

~~~
jganetsk
_"640K (of memory) ought to be enough for anybody"_

That was my high school yearbook quote. Everyone laughed about how nerdy I was
to quote Bill Gates. Little did they know, the quote gets better with age, in
2 ways...

1\. It becomes ever more outlandish of a claim

2\. At some point, conversations about RAM will become highly commonplace, as
it is eventually grafted into our brains

At this point, my quote will be considered prescient and I will be redeemed!

------
quellhorst
The associated video is also good. <http://www.tubechop.com/watch/32815>

------
rmason
All I know is that even the experts will be surprised. In tech it's hard to
predict six months from now let alone five years.

